

What are the most interesting consumer startups right now? - cgshaw

I&#x27;m working on some research and I&#x27;ve looked at most of the traditional sources (Angel List, industry chatter, etc.), I just wanted the opinions of people smarter than me, ;-).<p>Specifically, products that a non-tech friend that would go &quot;wow&quot; or &quot;weird&quot; if you were to tell them about it.
======
michaelcindric
[https://www.doccyapp.com](https://www.doccyapp.com) dont need to be a tech
nerd to use and get the benefit from at all

------
srik1234
Automatic.com. Most of my non-tech friends loved it. google glass. Pocket
(read later service).

